# Free printables for everything!



## kburra (Jul 9, 2013)

The Free printables website has thousands of printable documents and templates that are free to use. There are business cards, fax cover letters and time sheets for your business. Home users will find to-do lists, grocery lists, recipe cards,  greeting cards, invitations, place cards and more. There is even a kids section with flash cards paper dolls, coloring pages, and chore charts. There are also seasonal printables.

Put your printer to work with this website. It has something for everyone!


```
http://www.freeprintable.net/
```


----------



## MercyL (Jul 26, 2013)

Now that's just evil. I'm always looking for printable images. I use them as transfer images when playing around with my polymer clay crafts. Now, I have to add this site to my list of "do not visit until you are done working" column!

I've already had to discipline myself  to prevent my wasting time looking around Pinterest!

It's like giving a junkie more drugs!

LOL!!!


----------



## kburra (Jul 26, 2013)

MercyL said:


> Now that's just evil. I'm always looking for printable images. I use them as transfer images when playing around with my polymer clay crafts. Now, I have to add this site to my list of "do not visit until you are done working" column!
> 
> I've already had to discipline myself  to prevent my wasting time looking around Pinterest!
> 
> ...


----------



## basefare (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a no print computer and it no can print.


----------



## kburra (Jul 30, 2013)

basefare said:


> I have a no print computer and it no can print.



?????????


----------



## That Guy (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2013)

kburra said:


> The Free printables website has thousands of printable documents and templates that are free to use. There are business cards, fax cover letters and time sheets for your business. Home users will find to-do lists, grocery lists, recipe cards,  greeting cards, invitations, place cards and more. There is even a kids section with flash cards paper dolls, coloring pages, and chore charts. There are also seasonal printables.
> 
> Put your printer to work with this website. It has something for everyone!
> 
> ...




Me thinks this outfit runs an ink cartridge business on the other side .... $$$$$$


----------

